# Pneumatic Groundbreaker(Copy)



## BTH (Jul 2, 2006)

I posted this in the Casa Fear How to thread but since this topic is usually so slow, I thought I would post it here as well. Casa Fear is the originator of this prop and I want everyone to know that he really thought outside the box on this one. The angles and movements are what he said they are. Trial and error. After building this I realized that by adjusting where on the upper arm you mount your cylinder will affect the range of motion you get with the forearm. Unfortunately, I figured this out after I built the prop. Move the cylinder more towards the elbow and the arm will open(straighten) less. The most movement will happen if you place the end of the cylinder where the plunger goes in, right at the elbow. Any further toward the shoulder will lessen the movement from there. Anyway, the mask I ordered showed a lot more hair than what I received and I'll be doing a hair restoration to this prop before October. Still working on the sound for it too. I used a prop1 to control it and a cheap MP3 player to run sound. Thanks Otaku and Bourno for the hack!! There will be several tweaks made to this before Halloween. But once again, thanks to Casa Fear for thinking outside the box and sharing with others.

http://s6.photobucket.com/albums/y220/indianaholmes/?action=view&current=100_4823.flv


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Man, that guy wants out BAD! Nice job, BTH!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Looks good to me


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Very nice!
I like how the head bobs around-- gives it a little extra life


----------



## Casa Fear (Jan 2, 2009)

Awsome BTH! Your right about the cylinder placement and I am glad you bought that up. I used drywall screws first to attach the cylinder until I found the movement I wanted. If you see a close up of it you will see a bunch of screw holes in it. 

I am doing a make-n-take for the Rocky Mtn Haunters this June. Since I am making the kits I will come up with more detailed instructions.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think he's going to scare the crap out of more than one person this year.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very nice! I so have to make one of these!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I wouldn't know where have begun with a prop 1. Congrats on a well done prop.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Love it!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

You da man, BTH. You da man!:jol:


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

that's cool like the way it moves..!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nice job, that will be great in your display.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice Job...I love this prop concept


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Those are so freakin cool. I must make one. I just made my first pneumatic prop a few months ago. I was very scared at first know I am not sure why I was so freaked out. Pretty easy once you get into it.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

CF, look what you have started. Even Brent Ross is making one.


----------



## Casa Fear (Jan 2, 2009)

djchrisb said:


> CF, look what you have started. Even Brent Ross is making one.


I heard that on your show and I was just floored. I thought being on your show was the ultimate compliment, but (sorry) this beats it. I can't wait to see what he does with it, I am sure he can make it juggle or steal kids candy.

I need to stop, my heads getting big.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

This is on my list for sure! The are man great work


----------

